# Eerste Jagters op La Dauphine



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Ons het besluit om 6 wildebeest bulle uit te skiet:cow::elch::banana::hello2:
So vier jagters gaan hierdie naweek vir die eerste keer bloed trek op die plaas
Ek hardloop rond om alles gereed te kry.
My eerste proeflopie vir volgende jaar ,waneer ons baie meer sal moet afhaal
Ek en Bushkey sal fotos neem en terugvoering gee as ons terug kom
Ons sal seker ook bietjie:darkbeer:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Geniet dit.

Kan nie wag vir die terugvoer en fotos nie.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I hope you enjoy you first hunt at own property.
I am very curious to see the pictures.:tongue:
Lots of hunting luck and :darkbeer: for you and Bossie.

Groete

Frank


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Sterkte Stefan!

Hoop alles verloop seepglad. Sien uit na die fotos.

Groete

Johann


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry guys 
Maar geen wild is geskiet nie:sad:
1) Dit was volmaan so geen wild het ingekom behalwe 5 wildebeeste so teen 11uur op die laaste dag toe almal al moedeloos en gatvol was.
2) Die een hide op die plaas is glad nie reuk bestand nie. Hy was ook nie dig genoeg nie, jy kan deur hom sien.

So nou lê daar baie werk voor vir volgende jaar. Ek gaan maar twee hides by die dam met bakstene bou.

Groete
Stefan


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ons wag in spanning
Geniet Hendrik


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

*Hides*

Ek nogal 'n bakgat idee met hides op Thabazimbi gesien. Sement vloer met 'n mat vir die geraas. Bokant van die hide is van planke. Geverf met kreosoot - jy hoef nie oor reuke te worry nie, die kreosoot is baie skerp en die bokke raak vinning gewoond daaraan.

My 2c


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Ek het maar besluit om 'n hide te bou met bakstene en sement, enige idees?
Ek hoor graag van julle
Ek wil hom bou soos op Boabab, soek net gou die thread

Groete 
Stefan


----------

